# think im going to build a babrque



## unlimitedwoodworker (Mar 3, 2006)

hello my mom wants to buy a gas bbq, i told her why not buy one of those bbq's that are made to drop into a bay and i can build our own area to have the bbq kinda like this
http://www.environmentpsychology.com/images/Outdoor_kitchen.JPG
but not so fancy and without the cover. i think tommorow i will make some simple plans.
jeff
any ideas to incorperate will be appreciated.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Some of us have sheds not much bigger than that Jeff. Only kidding, do take some shots during the building of it.


----------



## unlimitedwoodworker (Mar 3, 2006)

I Got That Pic As An Example Lol All This Will Be Is The Gas Bbq Island Type Area And Maybe Gravel Or Nice Stones Eventually I Want To Build A Gazebo And A Nice Picnic Table ! Again Any Ideas Will Be Appreciated


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I think what you need to do Jeff. is build a brick surround with a compartment for the gas bottle and sit a BBQ top on the brickwork. This is the most common way that's it's done down under, other than the portable type, but using second hand bricks the cost would be quite low. I do of course realise that we are on a woodworking forum but making it out of wood could be a fire hazard!

Here is an Ozzie link showing how to build a brick BBQ

http://www.burkesbackyard.com.au/20..._the_gum_trees/around_the_home/building_a_bbq


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

One suggestion, stick with a design that uses lava rocks. The new units that have stainless plates just dont do the same job.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I agree with you Mike, that's the sort we have.


----------



## unlimitedwoodworker (Mar 3, 2006)

well i thought about doing it in wood then for the counter tops use tiles or something like that?


----------



## JDługosz (Sep 10, 2007)

I made one to fit the grill, using framing techniques. I used metal studs and then concrete board instead of drywall, and then tiled it. All non-combustible materials, and went together quickly.


----------



## Noddy (Aug 31, 2007)

BBQ- Bad! 
Smoker - GOOD! 

(I do a bit of welding here and there)


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey nice one Noddy. Now we know who to call for the Router Forums BBQ... Noddy and Bob Noles ( the rib man) 

corey


----------



## Noddy (Aug 31, 2007)

Ooooooohhh... I loves me some ribs. 

I've actually been in the same situation as the OP, but my issue is that I don't know exactly where I want this BBQ in my back yard, so on my project list, (which I'll probably get started on this winter) is a metal framework (welded of course) on 2000 lb locking casters, and the outside fab'd in with wood / stucco / tile / etc. along with face cabinets and a top. This way, I can roll it out of the way, or to one side of the yard. I'd probably take my existing BBQ apart and get it mounted in the "cart" if you would call it that. 

As far as the OP, I'd suggest looking around at BBQ stores, home stores, etc. and just do a lot of idea collecting. Always take a tape measure, scratch pad, and a camera. From there, sketch together your own plans for what you like / don't like and build away. 

On the other hand- Right now is a great time to pick up some year end / season end sales and closeouts. But I'm more a fan of pride in building & ownership, rather than pride in Visa card purchase. 

Get creative, work that brain, and build away!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

RIBS????? Did someone say ribs???????

http://www.routerforums.com/lobby/5262-another-use-wood.html


----------



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

How 'bout this one?????


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jer

Would do they call that a Red Neck BBQ,, I like it 

You take about greases ham burgers that have that 40w motor oil taste, but I still like it, looks like a welder has way to much time on his hands 

====


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

That is awesome JER! 

Corey


----------

